# Coming Out Car & Bike Show in Charlotte Hall, MD



## Redevil06 (Sep 10, 2006)

Southern Knights Rod & Custom Car Club will sponsor the 22nd annual Coming Out Car & Bike Show from 8:30 a.m. to 3 p.m. April 5 at the Charlotte Hall Shopping Center, Charlotte Hall, MD. Registration is 8:30 a.m. to 12 p.m. Awards will be given to the top 60 cars and top 5 motorcycles, with various special awards including oldest participant, best paint, ladies choice and club participation. Dash plaques will be awarded to the first 500 participants, and T-shirts will be given to the first 100 registered. Door prizes, a 50/50 raffle, swap meet, food vendors, flea market and entertainment for kids and adults will be present. Music will be provided by DJ Craig “Car Tunes” Hennige. No van, mini-vans, 4x4’s, trailered vehicles or vehicles newer than 1984. No animals or burnouts will be permitted on show grounds. Rain date is April 19.

All proceeds go to charity. Pre-registration for vehicles is $12 or $15 at the gate. Pre-registration must be received by March 15. Vendor and swap meet space is $25. Spectator fee is $3 for adults; children 12 and younger are free. For vendor information, call David at 301-472-1707. For more event information, call Bill at 240-682-1189 or Don at 301-884-8361.


----------

